

Indian girl invents device that can charge phone in 20 seconds - joel_liu
http://twocircles.net/2013may20/indian_girl_invents_device_can_charge_phone_20_seconds.html

======
ColinWright
Or maybe not. Here are some previous submissions of the same story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5730887> <\- moderate discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5737910>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738327>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738595>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5741949>

